# Moving to Spain



## Dawnnie73 (May 13, 2011)

Hey all, I am new to this site, I am married with 3 children aged 3, 5 and 7! My husband and I have decided we would love to come and live in Spain, we have mainly been looking at Costa Blanca area as we have had holidays here! Obviously we are considering this very seriously for our sake and the childrens! the reasons for us wanting to move is, we have no ties here, no mortgage, no debt, better weather and a greater way of life for our children! Is there anyone who would spare some of their time and answer some of the many questions we have to ask! We need to be absolutely certain we are making the right choice! We need to know about renting property, schools, nursery and most importantly jobs! We will be moving out to Spain with enough money so we are self suffient for atleast 12 months but would ideally like to look for or start work as soon as possible! What are term times in Spain for schools? Are all English speaking schools fee paying? How long can you live in Spain without returning to UK? Sorry for all questions but your help and support would be grately appreciated! Many Thanks Dawn x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dawnnie73 said:


> Hey all, I am new to this site, I am married with 3 children aged 3, 5 and 7! My husband and I have decided we would love to come and live in Spain, we have mainly been looking at Costa Blanca area as we have had holidays here! Obviously we are considering this very seriously for our sake and the childrens! the reasons for us wanting to move is, we have no ties here, no mortgage, no debt, better weather and a greater way of life for our children! Is there anyone who would spare some of their time and answer some of the many questions we have to ask! We need to be absolutely certain we are making the right choice! We need to know about renting property, schools, nursery and most importantly jobs! We will be moving out to Spain with enough money so we are self suffient for atleast 12 months but would ideally like to look for or start work as soon as possible! What are term times in Spain for schools? Are all English speaking schools fee paying? How long can you live in Spain without returning to UK? Sorry for all questions but your help and support would be grately appreciated! Many Thanks Dawn x


Hi & welcome

have a really good read of the forum - I be a lot of your questions have been answered - if not, feel free to fire away!

especially read this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/62551-education-spain.html

but to answer your first 3 questions


*term times* - the school year runs more or less half way through september to half way through june - it varies a bit around the country

there are no half terms - just roughly 2 weeks off at xmas & easter

*english speaking schools* - in some areas the state schools are beginning to be bilingual - or at least claiming to be - otherwise yes, an english speaking school will be private fee paying

*How long can you live in Spain without returning to UK?* - as european citizens you can stay forever without returning to the UK


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Dawnnie73 said:


> Hey all, I am new to this site, I am married with 3 children aged 3, 5 and 7! My husband and I have decided we would love to come and live in Spain, we have mainly been looking at Costa Blanca area as we have had holidays here! Obviously we are considering this very seriously for our sake and the childrens! the reasons for us wanting to move is, we have no ties here, no mortgage, no debt, better weather and a greater way of life for our children! Is there anyone who would spare some of their time and answer some of the many questions we have to ask! We need to be absolutely certain we are making the right choice! We need to know about renting property, schools, nursery and most importantly jobs! We will be moving out to Spain with enough money so we are self suffient for atleast 12 months but would ideally like to look for or start work as soon as possible! What are term times in Spain for schools? Are all English speaking schools fee paying? How long can you live in Spain without returning to UK? Sorry for all questions but your help and support would be grately appreciated! Many Thanks Dawn x


Hi & Welcome

You are absolutely right, you and your children will enjoy a much better lifestyle here in Spain and it´s nice to know you have enough money to keep you going for a while. Work is VERY hard to find so get the job hunt going on day one. What´s your Spanish like? If not good then I advise you begin learning ASAP! The more you can talk, the more you will get on.

The Costa Blanca is a great area with many parts dense in expats and many parts (like where I now live) impossible to find a Brit! Look around carefully when deciding where you want to live. Personally I like to spend some time with Brits and lived close to Benidorm for a while, but now I adore being totally part of the Spanish community and living the Spanish life (whatever that means!!!).

I don´t know much about term times but I am sure someone will answer that. I don´t think they differ that much from the UK but I am no expert.

If you want an English (International) school then yes you will pay for it but my opinion, and certainly that of many on here is that as your kids are young you may be much better off putting them into state education. I have a friend who is a teacher in an international school and he said most of the kids are british snotty nosed riff raf! Spanish kids are brought up with so much more respect and if you plan to be here for keeps then get them in with Spanish schools, spanish friends, and give them the best start in life here in Spain. They will pick up the lingo no end and if you go to an area with many brits then there will be other brit kids there too no doubt.

You can live in Spain forever without returning to the UK. When you arrive you need to get an NIE number (like national insurance), register as resident (both at the police) and sign on to the padron (electoral roll) at the town hall.. that´s all!

You will get loads of information from the existing posts in the forum using the search, but everyone here is so helpful so please do ask anything you want, you will get many responses I am sure!

Good luck!


----------



## Dawnnie73 (May 13, 2011)

Awww, thanks ever so much for your time in answering some of my questions, you have been very helpful x


----------



## Dawnnie73 (May 13, 2011)

Thanks ever so much for your reply, much appreciated x


----------



## janineinspain (May 13, 2011)

just wanted to correct 'steve in spain' - not sure which school his teacher friend is employed at - but I think his comment of British children being 'snotty' and 'rif raf' is wholly inappropriate and rude. My 3 children will attend an International school for very strong educational and ethical reasons, they are neither none of the quoted above! I am disappointed that such a comment has been allowed to be published. We as parents have to predict the education and career prospects of our children. That should be respected -even if it is indifferent to a personal opinion. Disgraceful.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

janineinspain said:


> just wanted to correct 'steve in spain' - not sure which school his teacher friend is employed at - but I think his comment of British children being 'snotty' and 'rif raf' is wholly inappropriate and rude. My 3 children will attend an International school for very strong educational and ethical reasons, they are neither none of the quoted above! I am disappointed that such a comment has been allowed to be published. We as parents have to predict the education and career prospects of our children. That should be respected -even if it is indifferent to a personal opinion. Disgraceful.


Mine are at International school too, as are many families who post on here and altho I dont necessarily agree with Steve, its an opinion I guess! TBH at my kids school there are all manner of children and all manner of nationalities. I'm sure there are some "snotty" and some "rif raf" (not sure which mine are LOL). 

Mine are there because my son, at 13 wanted to be at an english speaking school (his choice, which we understood), my daughter went to state school but after 18 months hated it with so much passion, it wasnt sensible to leave her there (she hardly went, refused to do any work or speak the language).

So dont be too alarmed at what others say on here. You and I know how it is for us, what its like and whats best for our little cherubs!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

janineinspain said:


> just wanted to correct 'steve in spain' - not sure which school his teacher friend is employed at - but I think his comment of British children being 'snotty' and 'rif raf' is wholly inappropriate and rude. My 3 children will attend an International school for very strong educational and ethical reasons, they are neither none of the quoted above! I am disappointed that such a comment has been allowed to be published. We as parents have to predict the education and career prospects of our children. That should be respected -even if it is indifferent to a personal opinion. Disgraceful.


he & his friend are entilted to state their opinion & experience- as are you

that's the beauty of this forum - when everyone chips in there is a balanced view in the end

I know some posters here (incuding my co-mod jojo) have their children in British/International school & are very happy with their choices

their experience of these schools is very different to mine

I happen to know which school steve-in-spain is talking about & I totally agree - as far as* that particular school* is concerned 

neither is _*that particular schoo*_l strong either educationally or ethically - & yes, many of the children at that school are pretty much as he describes

it is important to remember that not all International schools are good schools - certainly the educational standards aren't always the best - just because you are paying, doesn't mean you are getting a better education - very often you are simply paying for the equivalent of a standard UK state education

for example - were you aware that teachers in International schools don't even have to have recognised teaching qualifications?

of course - many many International schools are indeed very good - but it needs to be recognised that not all of them are, and you need to be very careful when deciding where to send your kids

as I dare say most of the parents who send their kids to the school steve-in-spain refers to thought they were


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Dawn and welcome to the forum.

What type of jobs will you be looking for? What do you work at in the UK?

Like Steve, we live on the Costa Blanca. As he says there are many different types of area here. 

Generally, on the coast south of Alicante, there are many Brits and lots of facilities designed for English speaking residents. 

Where we live, just north of Alicante on the coast, there are a few Brits, a few ex-pats of other nationalities, but mainly Spanish. As you get towards Benidorm and north of that, there are more ex-pat communities.

Inland is more likely to be Spanish.

If you need any information on a particular area just post here and I will help if I can.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> he & his friend are entilted to state their opinion & experience- as are you
> 
> that's the beauty of this forum - when everyone chips in there is a balanced view in the end
> 
> ...



Thats where regulatory organisations such as Welcome to Nabss | Nabss are invaluable - they insist and make sure that their members are using the correct teachers and methods amongst other things. 

What you have to remember is that ANYONE can come to Spain and open an international school - all you need is premises, desks and people who claim to be teachers

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Thats where regulatory organisations such as Welcome to Nabss | Nabss are invaluable - they insist and make sure that their members are using the correct teachers and methods amongst other things.
> 
> What you have to remember is that ANYONE can come to Spain and open an international school - all you need is premises, desks and people who claim to be teachers
> 
> Jo xxx


you know I've always agreed with you on this

but I've just discovered that the school in question is on the Nabss website!!

and I know for absolute fact that several of the teachers don't have teaching quals

I still think nabss is a good guide - but nothing is better than checking everything out thouroughly for yourself


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> you know I've always agreed with you on this
> 
> but I've just discovered that the school in question is on the Nabss website!!
> 
> ...


PM me the name, the head at our school and the one at Lynns school are both "high up" in NABSS. The school my kids used to go to had on their website "recognised by NABSS" which is totally different to belonging! and NABSS, in the end had to threaten them with legal action

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> PM me the name, the head at our school and the one at Lynns school are both "high up" in NABSS. The school my kids used to go to had on their website "recognised by NABSS" which is totally different to belonging! and NABSS, in the end had to threaten them with legal action
> 
> Jo xxx


this school doesn't claim to belong - it actually DOES!


----------



## Dawnnie73 (May 13, 2011)

DunWorkin said:


> Hi Dawn and welcome to the forum.
> 
> What type of jobs will you be looking for? What do you work at in the UK?
> 
> ...


Thankyou for your reply 'DunWorkin', I work as a community support worker here in the UK, my husband makes Vivariums for reptiles, he is a qualified cabinet maker but we have both decided we are not bothered what jobs are available in Spain, we will try our hand at anything that brings some money in! We are still deciding what areas of Spain we would like to live, we would be loking to rent, near to a school, we dont want to live in the sticks so to speak! We are really excited about the prospect of moving to Spain, I think our children are young enough to adjust to Spanish life! Once again thanks for your reply xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Dawnnie73 said:


> Thankyou for your reply 'DunWorkin', I work as a community support worker here in the UK, my husband makes Vivariums for reptiles, he is a qualified cabinet maker but we have both decided we are not bothered what jobs are available in Spain, we will try our hand at anything that brings some money in! We are still deciding what areas of Spain we would like to live, we would be loking to rent, near to a school, we dont want to live in the sticks so to speak! We are really excited about the prospect of moving to Spain, I think our children are young enough to adjust to Spanish life! Once again thanks for your reply xx



Unfortunately its not about being able to try your hand at anything to bring in money, its about being able to find anything at all. The problem here is that altho there are a few jobs around, theres very little security and its a worry not knowing when the next pay cheque is going to come from. It took me three years before I could get my job, part time telesales. Meantime my husband is commuting and works in the UK. I'm not trying to put you off. Spain is lovely and much better than the UK, but its not cheap to live here and its horrible with little or no money and theres no real job security - or a benefit system. We've struggled in the past (cos of the exchange rate) and its grim, sunshine or not!

Jo xxx


----------



## janineinspain (May 13, 2011)

I am confused. I have read the comments in response to mine - surely to goodness you would research, visit, ask questions and research more a prospective International school? Would anyone willingly send there child to a school without qualified teachers in and/or room and desk set up? Obviously people must do!


----------



## janineinspain (May 13, 2011)

in response to the original post regarding getting a job. Learn Spanish.


----------



## Dawnnie73 (May 13, 2011)

janineinspain said:


> in response to the original post regarding getting a job. Learn Spanish.


We intend to, its funny how so many ex pats in Spain try and discourage you to move there, my answer to you is come back to Uk if you not happy there!!! In my original thread I said my husband and I will be self suffient for atleast 12 months, we wouldnt just move out to Spain with 3 children to nothing an no money! Thats why as I said, we need to have a bit of knowledge before we move! We have somewhere to come back to in the UK, so my advice is nothing ventured, nothing gained!!! We are a young family with lots of ifs and buts but dont want any regrets! Thanks for all your replies, very much appreciated xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

janineinspain said:


> I am confused. I have read the comments in response to mine - surely to goodness you would research, visit, ask questions and research more a prospective International school? Would anyone willingly send there child to a school without qualified teachers in and/or room and desk set up? Obviously people must do!


Indeed they do! But I think when people first start their investigations, they look on the internet and the schools all say the "right" things, they visit and the schools again all say the right things, the children all look right in their uniforms - But unlike the UK, there are no sats or league tables, simply word of mouth and what the head teacher tells you!! A friend of mine went to view a school that she thought was going to be a good school and this is someone who "knows" and really cares about her childrens education (As do I actually!)! When she went to view it, she took her mother, an ex teacher and by total and pure luck, her mother recognized the headmaster as a teacher who'd been unceremoniously kicked out of his UK school because of inappropriate behavior with young girls - and there he was a head master without the necessary qualifications!!! I've also heard that theres an international school in the costa Blanca where the head has until recently had no teaching qualifications but not long ago did a PGCE, he teaches in secondary school & has done for years. His wife has no teaching qualifications and teaches in primary school. The IT teacher has no teaching qualifications and teaches in secondary school. Head of secondary english only has a tefl qualification and no way would get a job teaching in a UK school. Quite a few of the teachers only have tefl type qualifications.............

So its not that easy to pick the good from the bad. And once you've paid that "not so small" deposit, the first three months fees and kitted them out in their uniforms, pe kits, books etc, its too late to do much about it!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Dawnnie73 said:


> We intend to, its funny how so many ex pats in Spain try and discourage you to move there, my answer to you is come back to Uk if you not happy there!!! In my original thread I said my husband and I will be self suffient for atleast 12 months, we wouldnt just move out to Spain with 3 children to nothing an no money! Thats why as I said, we need to have a bit of knowledge before we move! We have somewhere to come back to in the UK, so my advice is nothing ventured, nothing gained!!! We are a young family with lots of ifs and buts but dont want any regrets! Thanks for all your replies, very much appreciated xxx


Its not that we're not happy here or trying to unnecessarily discourage anyone, I guess we're just trying to pass on the knowledge we've gained. Most of us came here with the same feelings as you - I know I did. I was sure that we'd get work here within a year or two, we had enough money, we had our UK house, my husband and I are sensible people. For us it hasnt happened altho I am at last working, albeit a part time job. My husband was going to bring part of his business over here, but the economy simply isnt good enough to do it. Also, I'm sure that everyone on this forum knows of at least three or four families that have had to return to the UK cos they simply ran out of money - that is depressing and a worry, especially those who own houses here, cant sell them and have nothing in the UK to return to. We can gloss it up if thats what you want to hear, but that isnt the reality, so you need to come over hoping for the best, but expecting the worst and that way, you'll be prepared and informed!

But I know you've got to try it, we had to and for the most part its great, The one thing I do wish is that we'd done it sooner, before the economy here went wrong and it became so expensive, but were here now and loving it and financially things are ok!

Anyway, sorry to ramble on. I just hate it when people think that we're being deliberately unkind or spoiling their dreams - just be aware that its not easy! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I came here not because I hated the UK or for any other reason than because it was a cheaper living alternative for me as I was taking early retiirement. I didnt need to work and I was able to purchase a property, therefore no rental costs

Living here is a challenge for sure at times, but when you have sorted out your administration it can be a good place to live. You have to accept Spain for what it is, and not keep comparing it to the UK.

The cost of living, up here anyway, is still lower than the UK. So are salaries. So the important words above for you are "I didnt need to work". For pensioners, this country is a great place to retire to ... theres no doubt. However if you have to work then it doesnt take much to figure out that the present unemployment figures will make things difficult. Imagine 15 to 20% unemployment in the UK, and think what it would to to job prospects.

So thats a sort of balanced view. Yes it can be a great place to live, but job prospects for a foreigner can be difficult. Honest, we're not all manic depressives ... we're just telling people as it is


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> I came here not because I hated the UK or for any other reason than because it was a cheaper living alternative for me as I was taking early retiirement. I didnt need to work and I was able to purchase a property, therefore no rental costs
> 
> Living here is a challenge for sure at times, but when you have sorted out your administration it can be a good place to live. You have to accept Spain for what it is, and not keep comparing it to the UK.
> 
> ...


what he said:clap2:

I don't think any of us could live wth ourselves if we made out that everything was rosy here if you need to work - then someone came over on the back of that & it all went disastrously wrong


the only non-spanish I know doing reasonably well here have an income from outside Spain - be it a pension, investments or a business/job - and because of the vagaries of the exchange rate things are tough even for them compared to a few years ago


I only know a few (actually can think of 3) non-spanish families with kids where both parents are here full time, - for the majority of families one parent commutes to somewhere else for their main income or they have an established online UK business which they brought over when they came - so that's still a non-spanish income


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Dawnnie73 said:


> We intend to, its funny how so many ex pats in Spain try and discourage you to move there, my answer to you is come back to Uk if you not happy there!!! In my original thread I said my husband and I will be self suffient for atleast 12 months, we wouldnt just move out to Spain with 3 children to nothing an no money! Thats why as I said, we need to have a bit of knowledge before we move! We have somewhere to come back to in the UK, so my advice is nothing ventured, nothing gained!!! We are a young family with lots of ifs and buts but dont want any regrets! Thanks for all your replies, very much appreciated xxx


People aren't discouraging, they are telling it like it -sadly - is, for many. I think that what many British would-be immigrants to Spain don't realise until too late is that the UK is a far kinder place than Spain in many important ways. There is no comparable welfare system in Spain, local and national bureaucracy often seems opaque and incomprehensible and there is less accountability.
The cost of living isn't much less than in the UK, wages are lower and hours are longer.
Unemployment overall in Spain is above 20% and economic growth virtually at a standstill. Over 30% of the working-age population along parts of the Costas are unemployed.
If you have no skills and speak no Spanish you are, frankly, unemployable in most places. There will be no call for community support workers and cabinet makers, carpenters, plumbers etc. are plentiful.
As for saying your answer is 'Go back to the UK...' the fact is that tens of thousands have done just that and many more would like to but are stuck with unsaleable properties. I know of five British immigrants who are desperate to return to the UK but can't.
Like many others, I'm happy to be living here. But then I'm not looking for work and have an income that allows me to live the life I choose. Other people who are happily settled here are those with secure well-paid mainly professional jobs, who operate internet based companies and can live anywhere in the world or who have partners who work in the UK or elsewhere.
No-one is trying to paint an overly bleak picture....the facts speak for themselves.
My personal view, which not everyone shares, is that when jobs here are so scarce, any on offer should be given to Spaniards. I believe that should be true for all countries - jobs for nationals as is in fact the case in most countries in the world.
As you have a UK property to return to, there's no reason why you shouldn't spend a year 'fact-finding' in Spain. At least you'll have an enjoyable experience.
But you will need sufficient money to cover the unexpected....you will not get free medical or dental care until you have paid into the system and your EHIC may not cover you for all health needs.
This past month I have had to fork out almost £3k in euros for dental work and car repairs.
Things like that can put a real spanner in the works....


----------



## emma wilson75 (May 27, 2011)

I think that it's great you are being so open and honest, I my self am married with 3 children age 7,8,14 ( all boys !!) and we are so looking into everything before we even think of moving over to spain.
There so many things to concider, we are all learning spanish which beleive is a MUST !! schools place to live ect.........
Dawwnie 73 hope all goes well for you and your family x x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

emma wilson75 said:


> I think that it's great you are being so open and honest, I my self am married with 3 children age 7,8,14 ( all boys !!) and we are so looking into everything before we even think of moving over to spain.
> There so many things to concider, we are all learning spanish which beleive is a MUST !! schools place to live ect.........
> Dawwnie 73 hope all goes well for you and your family x x


As long as you have some sort of guaranteed income, Spain is a great place to live, altho even then its not without its hiccups, but thats the case everywhere, its just it has different hiccups lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------

